
Metallica's Kirk Hammett: 'We're Still Right' About Suing Napster - lnguyen
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/metallicas-kirk-hammett-were-still-right-about-suing-napster-w520290
======
airbreather
But them recording tapes of records when they were younger is still OK?

